# keeping puppy warm



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm slightly worried that my new puppy could get cold, mainly at night. I don't have central heating, normally just a real fire downstairs, and a panel heater in the bedroom that just goes on when it's below freezing outside. She will be in the bedroom at night in a crate. It'll be early October when I bring her home. I know I can give her a hot water bottle - but how hot? It'll get cold anyway quite quickly. I can give her loads of warm fleecy blankets. I have an electric pad for warming plant trays, 7 watts I think (unless I threw it away, can't remember), how about that? She could chew the wire. She could chew the hot water bottle!
So, at what age do puppies regulate their body temperatures properly? Any ideas on what's best to do? Her mother is a rather short-coated dog, but with feathering, the father has a full coat, so I don't know how she will turn out. I will probably have to take her out for a pee in the night, so could warm up the hot water bottle at the same time.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

what breed is the puppy?

you could just buy a nice jumper for him/her. We put Mika in a jumper when its really really cold before we go to bed at night in the cold as the heating is never on overnight.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You can microwave heat pads that stay warm for a good few hours, so would be better and safer than a hot water bottle.

You could try one of those covered cat beds, as they are quite big, and just wrap 3 of the 4 sides of the crate (and the top) with thick blankets. Vet bed is nice and cosy too.

This is what i did as we dont have our heating on and i got Alfie in November and Oscar in feb.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

You could possibly put an old duvet in, or some pillows, blankets, old clothes that smell of you etc


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is what i used Pet Shop Online Pet Store - SnuggleSafe

If you shop around you can get a good price. I have the outer casing if you would like it (the cat one). Its never been used.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

When it's cold I put a think blanket over the crate to stop any draughts.
My pair usually just url up in a ball and go to sleep anyway.

They normally have a vet bed in their crate but when it gets colder I give them a scrunched up duvet to snuggle into.

Also if its real cold they just sleep in the bed with us! Lol

x


----------



## stanfan (Sep 21, 2009)

We're also picking up our pup in early october(6th) and we have a crate in the bedroom for him. We're putting an old sleeping bag which I've made covers for in with a few pillows to snuggle in and will put fleece blankets over top and three of the sides. Hoping this will keep him snuggly, he's a boxer by the way.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dogs dont mind the cold like we do, a nice warm blanket and he will be fine. I have had puppies in an outside kennel with a tea chest to curl up in and never had a problem. My standard pups were outside in a kennel in a big shed from about 6 weeks old and were fine. Plenty of litters are completely reared in outside sheds with no heating and are perfectly all right.
My older dog though does feel the cold and I had to buy her a coat last winter as she was getting very uncomfortable when she was out with me in the yard. She sleeps in an unheated utility room and is perfectly ok there.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My older dog feels the cold a lot, so I was worrying about the little one. The older one is a leggy short coated collie cross - so she sleeps in the bed with me. The puppy (a Welsh sheepdog) could do later on, but when she's small she could get squashed, and I don't want her peeing in my bed! I've just ordered a snugglesafe pad for her, and a new microwave hot water bottle for me!
I'll cover the crate, give her loads of soft bedding and also give her what I used to have, I had forgotten it till just now. When I was a kid, we put a brick in the ashpit under the fire, then at bedtime took it out, wrapped it in cloths and put it in the bed. It stayed warm for hours! Let her try chewing on that.


----------

